# Van rental



## andrew1245 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Anyone any pointers to van rental outlets in Algarve (Albufeira area), can't find anything online. 

Ta

AndyP


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

you will probably have to ring the car /van hire firms - Argus car hire (google it cos i can't add links yet) show a transit van in their fleet list but it doesn't show when you try and book

jeff


----------



## wenger230 (Dec 28, 2010)

We are looking for van to trip to L.A . Me and my four friend decided to tour LA. I need a idea and suggestion what would be good for us VAN or car. What will the cost of both.

van rental


----------

